# GSD inbreeding? How tight?



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

How tight are you guys that are beredning working gsd going on a "normal" breeding. 
I have only breed bulldogs and pitbulls and I get a bit suprised when breeders over her are consernd when we are talking about 4% inbreeding in 6 generations. 
Wuld this realy be a problem with good working line dogs, healthy, free hips, good mentalitet. 

A cussine breeding. 
Mother mother and greate greate father are siblings.


----------

